# What's the most resource hungry software you use?



## Joyce P (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wondering what some of the most resource demanding pieces software are out there and what you guys use to run them.  Games, graphic editing, anything...  I've noticed that Flight Simulator X eats a lot more resources than a lot of people would expect.  I think that's my most resource demanding program.  What's yours?  

- Joyce


----------



## mep916 (Apr 1, 2008)

Crysis.


----------



## SirKenin (Apr 1, 2008)

Crysis and Photoshop CS 3.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Apr 1, 2008)

i always get somewhat confused when the term "resources" come up. i know that sometimes the resources conflicts and the computer freezes. so does "resources" mean CPU usage or does that mean how much RAM it takes up?


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 1, 2008)

MySQL in a huge constantly being hit database, the mysql daemon was taking up 190% of my CPU usage of a server once, until I got help from the devs to index the data base and force the clients to stagger connections.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Apr 1, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> MySQL in a huge constantly being hit database, the mysql daemon was taking up 190% of my CPU usage of a server once, until I got help from the devs to index the data base and force the clients to stagger connections.



how do u actually get more than 100% CPU usage? doesn't 100% already mean that the whole CPU is working on that one task?


----------



## Klue22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Windows Vista,
naw jk, Adobe Premier, it will take as much CPU power as it can, and no way to throttle it back either, is also hard on RAM and GPU especially if encoding in High-Def


----------



## Vizy (Apr 1, 2008)

i think its itunes. the stupid bitch takes longer to open up everytime i restart my comp.


----------



## Vipernitrox (Apr 1, 2008)

uhh vmware. Sometimes i have more then 5 virtual machines powered on (eat away about 512mb each.
crysis is a definite resource hog also


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 1, 2008)

Crysis & CS2


----------



## OvenMaster (Apr 1, 2008)

Besides Folding@Home? I'd say it's a tossup between Firefox and RealPlayer!
Tom


----------



## PabloTeK (Apr 1, 2008)

Unreal Tournament 3 seems to be the most power hungry program I have.


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 1, 2008)

PabloTeK said:


> Unreal Tournament 3 seems to be the most power hungry program I have.



Is that any good? Looks great and I tried the demo, and that was awesome!

Actually, I think the most resource hungry program I use, is Ventrillo, when I'm talking to, Paul!

It totally drains all power from me... it's so tedious


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Veesta.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 1, 2008)

WhiteFireDragon said:


> how do u actually get more than 100% CPU usage? doesn't 100% already mean that the whole CPU is working on that one task?



multiple CPUs, 190% of 2x Xeon processors


----------



## Vipernitrox (Apr 1, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> Is that any good? Looks great and I tried the demo, and that was awesome!
> 
> Actually, I think the most resource hungry program I use, is Ventrillo, when I'm talking to, Paul!
> 
> It totally drains all power from me... it's so tedious



game play is awesome , it looks great.
Campaign is superb, and the multiplayer plays great.

it has one downside. It doesn't have as much maps as ut2k4 did.
Also the amount of "options" you can configure for instant action or a multiplayer game are quite simple.

if you just want to have a nice time fragging people alone, go with ut 3.
If you want to play online with some friends or something go with ut2k4


----------



## deankenny (Apr 1, 2008)

PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 for me


----------



## Interested (Apr 1, 2008)

Photoshop CS3.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 1, 2008)

R6 Vegas, GTR2, and Corel PhotoShop Pro Photox2!! And some video converters


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 1, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> i think its itunes. the stupid bitch takes longer to open up everytime i restart my comp.



Thats what you get with crap itunes!!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 1, 2008)

FSX eats up about 60-80% of my RAM. I need to get more. It's just too damn expensive.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 1, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> FSX eats up about 60-80% of my RAM. I need to get more. It's just too damn expensive.



Corsair XMS2 2GB DDR2-800 CL4 for $29 after rebates.

Now that is sure is expensive


----------



## Pc_Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

Crysis, photoshop cs3 and iTunes are probably mine.


----------



## Joyce P (Apr 2, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> FSX eats up about 60-80% of my RAM. I need to get more. It's just too damn expensive.



That's one thing I've wondered.  I have 2gigs of RAM and when using Flight Sim X I utilize about 1.3 to 1.5 gigs.  Would getting another gig help me or will it only improve performance if you've maxed it what you have?  

Does having more RAM "spread the work load" or in some manner to help your system even if you haven't 100% maxed out all the RAM you have?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 2, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Corsair XMS2 2GB DDR2-800 CL4 for $29 after rebates.
> 
> Now that is sure is expensive



Thanks. My board should support that.

EDIT: My mobo has the following for memory slots.

Memory Expansion
The MSNV-939 provides 4 DIMM sockets using Dual Channel 184-pin DDR with a total capacity of up to 4GB. You can install DDR 266/333/400MHz Memory.

Would your idea still work with my mobo or do I need to find another kind of memory?


----------



## Wiens (Apr 2, 2008)

Definitely FSX!!    

K


----------



## wiwazevedo (Apr 2, 2008)

Vizy93 said:


> i think its itunes. the stupid bitch takes longer to open up everytime i restart my comp.



haha well said. it honestly takes like 60 seconds for itunes to open up


----------



## thermophilis (Apr 2, 2008)

@voyagerfan
Nope, you need 184 pin ddr

like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227210


----------



## epidemik (Apr 2, 2008)

Final Cut Studio Woot.

Vizy, How much music do you have? Where does it slow up...does it show you the bar saying "Loading Library" or does it just take a long time to start [/hijack]


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 2, 2008)

thermophilis said:


> @voyagerfan
> Nope, you need 184 pin ddr
> 
> like this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227210



See! I told you guys it's expensive as hell!

I'm saving money so I can get a Bamboo tablet and still have money left over.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 2, 2008)

How are you guys using so much ram? I have stock clocked 2gb ram and never reach over 55% ram usage on vista!! Well i dont know what its at when running games but when i have firefox, azureus, wmp, and convertxtodvd 3 going its at about 50% and it takes alot to go over that. Convertxtodvd just robs the cpu majorly but all vid converters do. My cpu usage jups up to about 65-70% when converting vids.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 3, 2008)

> How are you guys using so much ram?



Well if you read the thread, you would know, wouldn't you?


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 3, 2008)

oscaryu1 said:


> Well if you read the thread, you would know, wouldn't you?



Calm down man! I did read the thread but thats still crazy amounts of ram usage!! You guys have junked up pc's i guess.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 3, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Calm down man! I did read the thread but thats still crazy amounts of ram usage!! You guys have junked up pc's i guess.



We use lots of RAM because some of us rolleyes have good enough computers to play at very high settings... Hmm...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm running Firefox and iTunes and my RAM usage is up to 42%.


----------



## Fritzjavel (Apr 3, 2008)

Mine would be iTunes + Safari...... But it seems programs take advantage of that free RAM space... like when i used to have 512mb ram xp ran at 192mb at start up.. then i bought another  512 and out of no where XP at start up ran 256-300mb...


----------



## f.i.t.h (Apr 3, 2008)

Crysis, F@H, CS3


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 3, 2008)

Im not running crysis or anything but running rainbow six vegas at decent frame rates. The lowest i got was about 30fps in some heavy shadow and action. Rainbow six vegas is a good game it think but im not much of a fan for shooter games. Im a race sim guy!


----------



## Deviousmind (Apr 3, 2008)

Nortons bloody internet security
got rid of the damn thing 
useless as well


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Any application that takes over 2gigs of RAM to run, that isn't high end or server side is very sloppily coded.  I have an older system and I play modern games on at medium settings generally, and I have never used up more than my 2gigs of RAM in it.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 3, 2008)

Right now I have Firefox, gpu-z, azureus, fraps, logitech game software (background), wmp 11, and antivirus (background) all running and im using .97gb with vista home premium!!


----------



## Vipernitrox (Apr 3, 2008)

those aren't ram demanding applications except for vista...
i know that crysis alone can take more than 1gb memory for instance (with mine it does).
And like i said before, sometimes i've got 4 virtual machines running (512mb dedicated memory each) eats away 2gb completely.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 3, 2008)

on my grandma's laptop its command and conquer 3, its a vista machine with 1gb of ram and a 1.7ghz processor(recommended 2.2ghz)


----------



## royalmarine (Apr 3, 2008)

your grandma has a laptop?! wicked. lol my grandma has a tv and thats it!

for myself it would be crysis but ive noticed it doesnt struggle as much as when im running my usual stuff.

videora x 4. 1 on each core and itunes transfering to my iphone.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 4, 2008)

royalmarine said:


> your grandma has a laptop?! wicked. lol my grandma has a tv and thats it!
> 
> for myself it would be crysis but ive noticed it doesnt struggle as much as when im running my usual stuff.
> 
> videora x 4. 1 on each core and itunes transfering to my iphone.



my grandma has lots of good stuff, lol. 32 inch 1080p flatscreen and a 42 or 47 inch(i forgot) but thats also 1080p


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 4, 2008)

Holy sh!t!! I wish I had those things


----------



## f.i.t.h (Apr 4, 2008)

g25racer said:


> Holy sh!t!! I wish I had those things



You're not the only one


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 4, 2008)

Hm, I would have to say Crisis and Adobe Premier CS3. However neither of those programs can max out my ram.


----------

